# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > مبتدی: چگونه براي مودم وايرلس خودم پسورد بزارم ؟

## ایمان مدائنی

سلام دوستان خوبم !
من يه مشكلي دارم !
به تازگي فهميدم كه چند نفر از آدمهاي بي تربيت دارم از اينترنت وايرلس ما به صورت مخفيانه استفاده مي كنن !
چدوري براي مودمم پسورد بزارم !
مودمم Dlink هست

----------


## m2148059

چه کار زشتی  :عصبانی: 
سادست کافیست تو browser بزنی 192.168.1.1 و بعد user:admin و pass:admin و بعد وارد یک صفحه ای می شی که در آنجا کافیست به قسمت security بری و اونجا رمز بزاری برای وایرلست .
البته این user و pass و ip معمولا پیش فرض تو همه مودمها است که بهتره آن را هم تغییر دهید.

----------


## razeghi_loved

حرف دوستام خیلی کامل بود اما می تونی بعد از انجام این کار اکسس پوینت رو از دید همه مخفی کنی و فقط به صورتی دستی بتونی وارد کنی تو قسمت تنظیماتش یه قسمت داره در مورد بروکست می گه یه تیک هستش اون رو بر دار دیگه با جستجو کردن اکسس پوینت دیده نمی شه و باید SSID رو دستی وارد کنی

----------


## tarane33

سلام.من ادرس 192.168.1.1 رو توی گوگل سرچ می گنم  اما دوتا مشکل دارم اولی اینکه کدوم صفحه رو باز کنم ودوم اینکه کجا یوزر و پسورد رو وارد کنم 
می شه راهنماییم کنبد، می دونم خیلی احمقم ، نخندید بهم :افسرده:  :ناراحت:

----------


## terminator68

سلام.
این آدرسو نباید تو گوگل سرچ کنید....
شما تو مرورگرتون این آدرسو بزنید...
بعد یه صفحه میاد که یوزر و پسورد می خواد ازتون....
بعد بسته به نوع مودوم یوزرو پسورد دیفالت رو وارد می کنید که admin و  admin هستش.

----------


## kahe.mehrdad

> سلام.من ادرس 192.168.1.1 رو توی گوگل سرچ می گنم  اما دوتا مشکل دارم اولی اینکه کدوم صفحه رو باز کنم ودوم اینکه کجا یوزر و پسورد رو وارد کنم 
> می شه راهنماییم کنبد، می دونم خیلی احمقم ، نخندید بهم


این آدرس را توی addressbar میزنید بعد صفحه ادمین میاد. توی اونجا باید توی user pass کلمه های admin و admin را بزنید بعد وارد بخش wireless بشید. به نظرم وارد شدید یه یه عکس از صفحه تون بگیرید بفرستید تا دوستان کمک کنند.

----------


## amir982

> این آدرس را توی addressbar میزنید بعد صفحه ادمین میاد. توی اونجا باید توی user pass کلمه های admin و admin را بزنید بعد وارد بخش wireless بشید. به نظرم وارد شدید یه یه عکس از صفحه تون بگیرید بفرستید تا دوستان کمک کنند.



192.168.1.1
باید هونجایی که آدرس اینترنتی وارد میکنی تایپ کنی نه قسمت سرچ گوگل منظورم اون بالاست  نوار آدرس
بعد پسور وارد می کنی که معوملا admin و 1234 هست 
قسمت اینتر فیس یا لن  قسمتی که شما شماره تلفن یا رمز عبورتان را مشاهده می کنید  اگر نشد قسمت وایرلس  گزینه مقابل را انتخاب کن 
Authentication Type:psk-wpa2-psk -wpa و بعد پایین تر گزینه 
Encryption :tkip / aes  
پایین تر رمز وایرلس شما  است که می توانید آن را تغییر دهید با انتخاب دیگر گزینه  ها این رمز برداشته می شود

Capture.JPG

----------

